# Ablaufplan 24 V Schaltschrank-Umbau



## jens_whv (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

versuche gerad einen Ablaufplan zu erstellen,der gewährleistet das es unterbrechungsfrei umzubauen ist.

habe aber schon am Start meine lieben Problemchen.

Die alten Netzteile sollen gegen neue getauscht werden.
Die alten werden durch eine USV gespeist.

Dachte das es so gehen würde:

1: altes Netzteil Primärseitig abschalten.
2: 2x12 V Batterien Sekundärseitig aufklemmen.
3. 24V Abgang des neuen Netzteils.

Aber da iat ja schon der Wurm drin.

Wenn ich das alte Netzteil abklemme, muß ich dann Batterien haben die mir die 230 V so lange liefern bis ich das andere Netzteil anklemme?


----------



## winnman (15 März 2011)

Hallo Jens,

mach mal ein paar Fotos deines Verteilers.

Eine Möglichkeit ist ev. an einem freien Sicherungsabgang die Batterien anzuschließen (sofern die den Strom kann). 
Dann Sicherung rein,
Netzteil AUS, 
24V Seite abklemmen !Kurzschlussgefahr!
Netzteil ausbauen
neues Netzteil einbauen
230V Seite klarmachen und einschalten
24V Seite Polarität mit den Alten Prüfen
24V Seite anklemmen
Batterien abklemmen

!auch wenn das nur 24V sind können bei größeren Netzteilen und Batterien erhebliche Kurzschlusströme fliessen, also PSA für Arbeiten unter Spannung!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (15 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> mach mal ein paar Fotos deines Verteilers.
> 
> ...




Und an den Null-Leiter Anschluss des neuen Netzteils denken falls es einen hat... kenne da einen Hersteller wo es nur noch Edelschrott gibt wenn nur der Aussenleiter angeschlossen wird!

Und alle Arbeiten, welche im vorraus in Ruhe gemacht werden können bitte im vorraus machen... Ärgere mich immer noch bei meinem letzten Schaltschrankumbau NACHTS, daß der Kollege es Tage vorher nicht geschafft hat die Busleitung, PE und Null schonmal an die neuen Bauteile anzudrahten.


----------



## jens559 (16 März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten.

Ein weiteres Problem ist der hohe Strom der fließt.
An der Ampereanzeige sind ca. 38 A abzulesen.

Das ganze muß auch noch für 8-12 Stunden unterbrechungsfrei funktionieren.

Habt ihr ne idee, das müssen ja riesige Batterien sein??


----------



## Mordor_FRI (16 März 2011)

Und ein redundantes system aufbauen, welches das neue System speist (Bypassschaltung wie bei der USV)-->
Parallel zum alten das neue aufklemmen -->
Das alte System abschalten und ausbauen.

Aber ich glaube du solltest mal ein Schema der verdrahtung der Netzteile einstellen. (evtl. mit photo wie schon gesagt wurde)


----------

